# Tree ID please!



## 125mph (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone know what tree this is? I need to take it down due to shading on solar panels, but I want to put another one somewhere else.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Where do you live?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it looks like some kind of ficus (fig) tree but there are several species of ficus. The flowers in your photo are like some types of ficus flowers, the leaves look similar to the leaves of _Ficus semicordata_. The fruits, if they are immature in the photo, look like they might be similar to cluster figs. 

What does the fruit look like inside when it is cut in half? Is it like a nut inside or is it like a pulpy fruit with many seeds?


----------



## 125mph (Aug 28, 2013)

I live in San Diego but I think the tree was brought from another region and planted here.

I think the fruit becomes a nut. I will get more pics of the nut tonight!


----------



## 125mph (Aug 28, 2013)

Fennick said:


> I think it looks like some kind of ficus (fig) tree but there are several species of ficus. The flowers in your photo are like some types of ficus flowers, the leaves look similar to the leaves of _Ficus semicordata_. The fruits, if they are immature in the photo, look like they might be similar to cluster figs.
> 
> What does the fruit look like inside when it is cut in half? Is it like a nut inside or is it like a pulpy fruit with many seeds?


Sorry for the delay! Here is the pic of the fruit and some type of nut bursting open. what do you think it is?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry, being unable to see a closeup of what the nuts or seeds look like inside the split husks, I have no idea what that is.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, now I really want to know what it is.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Macadamia Nut!!!!
It just came to me as I was trying to think what might grow out there. I'm pretty sure that's what you have.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The flower on macadamia are tiny on long inflorescences (sp?) I think your best bet 125 is to take your pics o a local garden center/tree nursery and ask there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it a California Bay tree (bay laurel)?

Your house is adorable!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool! 


http://mandeplants.blogspot.com/2010/11/california-bay-laurel-nuts-umbellularia.html?m=1


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think it's either bay or macadamia as the flowers and nuts on the tree are different. I agree with Tiempo - take the pictures and some freshly picked leaf, flower and nut samples to a local garden center for identification.

California Bay tree flowers











Macadamia flowers


----------



## theroots (Jul 29, 2013)

The Master Gardeners at the University of California Cooperative Extension are usually extremely knowlegeable about the local vegetation. Just email them the pics above and they can most likely identify it for you. The URL to their website is - http://cesandiego.ucanr.edu/Horticulture - I think if you give them a call they will give you an email address which you can use to send them the pics. They can most likely give you some advise on where you can purchase another one as well. Good luck.


----------



## 125mph (Aug 28, 2013)

theroots said:


> The Master Gardeners at the University of California Cooperative Extension are usually extremely knowlegeable about the local vegetation. Just email them the pics above and they can most likely identify it for you. The URL to their website is - http://cesandiego.ucanr.edu/Horticulture - I think if you give them a call they will give you an email address which you can use to send them the pics. They can most likely give you some advise on where you can purchase another one as well. Good luck.


I finally found out what this tree is called.. A local arborist showed me in a book.. Its the tree that has the flower used in the chanel perfume. It's called "Cananga Odorata" with a common name of Ylang-Ylang.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cananga_odorata


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You da man!  Thanks for updating and letting us know. Cool tree.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Is there any chance your house is in the Mission Hills area? Your house does have lots of "Old Town" charm. There are lots of old, exotic trees and plants in that part of town -- inspired by the amazing assortment of landscape exotics brought in when Balboa Park was designed for the 1915 Panama-California Exposition. I grew up on Point Loma, and despite 30 years in Oregon, do still consider myself an OBcian, got the seagull sticker on my farm truck!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

125mph said:


> I finally found out what this tree is called.. A local arborist showed me in a book.. Its the tree that has the flower used in the chanel perfume. It's called "Cananga Odorata" with a common name of Ylang-Ylang.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cananga_odorata


That solves that little mystery. Thanks for reporting back on the ID of the tree.

Are you still going to cut it down?


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Ylang Ylang makes a lovely essential oil used for perfumes. I wonder if you can just thoughtfully prune your specimen. Maybe with the help of a good arborist you can have your solar and keep your tree as well


----------

